# DIY : Background



## FishieNewbie (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks to ashleyspatula and my Fiance's amazing ability to crumple paper, this is what we were able to come up with. Its cheap and really easy to do , Just buy craft paper with the texture you like, buy enough according to size of tank and crumple,ashleyspatula made a good point a bout tearing edges to make it look seamless , Here's how ours turn'd out. 
Let us know what you think and thanks again ashleyspatula.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks nice!!!!

Won't it get wet though?


----------



## FishieNewbie (Jun 27, 2007)

You just put it up against the back of the tank , its just like an actual background, just alot more unique , cheaper and its 3D


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

^^^ I meant if you are working on the tank and water splashes will it get wet.


----------



## FishieNewbie (Jun 27, 2007)

Lol oh , well its not taped or anything so its as simple as just moving it when you do work on your tank.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

I really like the idea. I may give it a go.
Great pic btw. =P


----------



## ashleyspatula (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks Good


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

This thread is about 3 months old. Be sure to check the dates in order to avoid bringing back dead threads.


----------



## ashleyspatula (Sep 5, 2007)

it's also been about 3 months since i have been back to this forums since i posted about the background.


----------

